# Upgrading BIND 9.10.6-P1 to 9.12 on FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6



## rfranzke (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello all. I am wanting to get my BIND servers current and update to a version of BIND not slated for EOL in the next few months. I have BIND 9.10 installed from ports but want to install BIND 9.12 from ports to get to a supported BIND release. It seems from looking around that the way to do this is to uninstall BIND 9.10 and then install BIND 9.12. I cannot seem to find an upgrade procedure to do this any other way. If I do this this way, does anyone know if the BIND configuration files from 9.10 get removed/overwritten during this process, or will the BIND 9.12 install from ports find the files and leave them alone? Does the procedure change at all between master and slave servers? Looking through the release notes there are some changes between the versions, but none that I think will affect my installation as ours is pretty basic. I will of course tar up the /user/local/etc/namedb directory so make sure that is backed up somewhere. If anyone knows I would appreciate it or if anyone knows of a better way to get me to the current version of BIND I would be certainly open to suggestions. Thanks in advance for the help here.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2018)

rfranzke said:


> It seems from looking around that the way to do this is to uninstall BIND 9.10 and then install BIND 9.12. I cannot seem to find an upgrade procedure to do this any other way.


Because that one line already covers it. It's really nothing more than removing the old and installing the new. 



rfranzke said:


> If I do this this way, does anyone know if the BIND configuration files from 9.10 get removed/overwritten during this process, or will the BIND 9.12 install from ports
> find the files and leave them alone?


On FreeBSD ports/packages will never remove customized configuration files during removal or overwrite existing configuration files when installing. But it's always a good idea to make a backup copy of those files, just in case.


----------

